# Nu-Clear 530



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone know where to find these in Canada? Lots of places in the US have them, but shipping is a killer on them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you need it for the salt water tank? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

No no. Polishing for a big planted tank. It's got a 100 g sump on it but want better polishing.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> No no. Polishing for a big planted tank. It's got a 100 g sump on it but want better polishing.


you scared me . Sorry do not know, where to get it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

It just seems like these are used by Reefers more then anyone else so.. figured it was my best chance of getting a reply.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

That filter looks huge. I saw a pic of one and it looked like one of those big vaccum cleaners lol.

Since shipping is a killer and you want this for polishing, why not look at a diatom filter? Never owned one myself but I have managed to see some of them in action and the water it was filtering looked sparkling clean. You see them once in a while in the for sale forum.


----------

